
Is technology making police better – or worse? [audio] - raleighm
https://www.breaker.audio/recode-decode/e/54330617
======
ngcc_hk
Not listen but just the word police I would say worst. They tear every
technology to their fellow people in Hong Kong in the last few months. From
ddos, solar ...

